# Are you changing anything for 2011?



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm very pleased with my current outdoor setup: Ultra Elite with spirals at 43# and ACEs. I did just switch to the Pro Tuner Jesse mount rest and am initially happy with how that's working out.

I am thinking of switching from using a Sure Loc Supreme to the new Shibuya Ultima CPX sight. Just got too frustrated with the Sure Loc seizing up in the rain.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

montigre said:


> I'm very pleased with my current outdoor setup: Ultra Elite with spirals at 43# and ACEs. I did just switch to the Pro Tuner Jesse mount rest and am initially happy with how that's working out.
> 
> I am thinking of switching from using a Sure Loc Supreme to the new Shibuya Ultima CPX sight. Just got too frustrated with the Sure Loc seizing up in the rain.


I use a Sure Loc Supreme as well, it does have is issues in the rain which is why I always have some penetrating oil for when it rains. I must say if you want a sight thats good in the rain I hear the axcels are the best.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Does the penetrating oil completely stop the seizing when the sight gets wet or just minimizes it? Do you oil the complete elevation rod assembly? If I don't have to fork out another bunch of bucks, I'd be happy. TKS.


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

I had the same problem with my sure loc supreme getting sticky in the rain when using the elevation bar. I phoned Sure Loc and they told me to use one drop of 3 in 1 oil just under the top elevation knob on the front of the sight. That advise cured my sticky problems. He also advised not to oil any where else. Excessive oil will attract dirt and be harmful to the sight.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Changing just about everything. New PSE Supra Bow instead of BMXL last year. Going from BHFS to FS. Even going to a new release. Going to try the T.R.U. Ball Sweet Spot instead of my ST 360X. 

So yeah...I'd say I'm making some changes. LOL


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

haha iv got to get used to my new target set up before i even think of changing any thing. id probably look at changing arrows though.im still unsure of the medallions I have.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I sold Conquest 4. Got a Monster 7 for some 3D and probly a Hoyt Vantage Elite for Indoor and Field. Switching to Victory Nano Shafts and Axcel 3000. Hopely stepping it up a notch on scores would be good.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Lets just say I have been in the process of wholesale changes since my field season ended;
Bowtech Constitution
New Stabilizers (prolly gonna get new ones before next season starts)
Probly new scope
New arrows-Victory Nanos
And possibly upgrade to a Pro-Tuner


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

my underwear, thinking of solid colored boxers instead of plaid


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

im gonna build up a new field bow for next year and keep my System41 for indoor only.

a CSS System39 in hybrid cams
pro tuner rest
CJ Ants with a cr-apex scope and fv lens
victory nano forces.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I think I'll try a new hooter shooter:tongue: That may be the only way I can get my scores up


----------



## buck_golf (Jul 17, 2005)

built 6 new loc ons .... new like mike carter release .... new hoyt carbon element if they ever get to my bow shop .... nocturnal nocs .... iowa tag to try it all on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

ravenbow said:


> I had the same problem with my sure loc supreme getting sticky in the rain when using the elevation bar. I phoned Sure Loc and they told me to use one drop of 3 in 1 oil just under the top elevation knob on the front of the sight. That advise cured my sticky problems. He also advised not to oil any where else. Excessive oil will attract dirt and be harmful to the sight.


Thanks, I'll give that a try the next time I have to shoot in the rain.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Did all my changing the beginning of this year now I'm happy again


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm going to shoot fewer bad shots for a change.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

jimrau said:


> I'm going to shoot fewer bad shots for a change.


Been there... haven't done it yet... :lol:

2011.........may switch indoor and outdoor bows to each other... outdoor bow will be getting a new rest... and new colours.. forgoing orange.....


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

neo71665 said:


> my underwear, thinking of solid colored boxers instead of plaid


try a Toga instead....


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Going to try and get a 27/64 diameter arrow to fly out of my bow for indoors as good as my 2613s do, I have Gold Tip XXXs just gotta add more weight to the point and hopefully that helps. Outdoor setup the only thing being changed there is potentially the scope lens to coating it with RainX.

Also on the Axcel Sights in the rain, I have been very happy with mine I had it since the first year this sights came out, it gets a little tighter on the skipping portion of sliding the sight block up and down but no comparision to the Sure Loc I had when it rained on that, I really like the Axcel sight.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

What am I going to change for 2011? I'm actually going to shoot!!! I had virtually ZERO time to shoot field this year because of a labor intensive summer class I was taking, but that's over for 2011.

Here's what I'll be shooting...

2002 Martin Phantom Elite w/ Fury cams
Axcel 2000 w/ 4X SuperScope
AAE ProBlade rest with .010" blade
14 oz. B-Stinger 12"
Easton Lightspeed 500 arrows


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*New Bow*

Will be shooting a new Hoyt Contender Elite. Should arrive next week.:banana:


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

NEW BOW

I bought a 2009 Martin Scepter IV with Furious X Cams on ebay. I was afraid to try a shoot through system with Fingers. But I am not having any problems. The Scepter IV is 4 times as forgiving and accurate as my Scepter II with Nitrous Cams. Can't wait for Outdoor to start. I hate shooting Indoor, but I will shoot a few tournaments and State.

Robert


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

left hand this year


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Just dont know now. So many things out there to choose from. As of right now, just my release and arrows. Hoply bows to.


----------



## JC4NOLES (Nov 7, 2010)

wHAT IM LOOKING FORWARD TO THE MOST ABOUT THE UPCOMING SEASON IS THAT THIS WILL BE THE FIRST YEAR OF FREESTYLING . MY CURRENT SETUP WILL BE A MATHEWS REEZUN 6.5 , NICE LITTLE PINK AND WHITE FLETCHED MAXIMA 350s , AND BEST OF ALL THE SURE LOC WITH A BLACK EAGLE SCOPE 4x ANY ONE ELSE OUTTHERE WITH A SIMILAR SETUP ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Giving up my punch-o-matic thumb trigger for a hinge....also going to shoot a Carbon Matrix for outdoor....


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I bought some Mizuno MP-63s and retired my Titleist irons.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

JayMc said:


> I bought some Mizuno MP-63s and retired my Titleist irons.


That's about what I thought, your on the outs aren't you.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't say that, but a nagging shoulder injury has definitely slowed me down. Also, we have no indoor league in Nashville anymore.

It's not wise to complain about too much work, but as much as I'm working I'm not getting around to any hobbies. Way too much time out of town lately and too many late nights when I'm in town.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

JayMc said:


> ---- Also, we have no indoor league in Nashville anymore.


Ain't that something. Got ice hocky and Randy Moss, but no indoor. I'm shooting in my hay barn soon as get some lights up.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

JayMc said:


> I bought some Mizuno MP-63s and retired my Titleist irons.


Not bad... I'll probably stick with the Ping G10's, although I'm not sure my game would be much worse if I used a broomstick with a hammer tied to the end of it. :embara:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

SteveID said:


> Not bad... I'll probably stick with the Ping G10's, although I'm not sure my game would be much worse if I used a broomstick with a hammer tied to the end of it. :embara:


I'm much better at golf than archery :embara:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

JayMc said:


> I wouldn't say that, but a nagging shoulder injury has definitely slowed me down. Also, we have no indoor league in Nashville anymore.
> 
> It's not wise to complain about too much work, but as much as I'm working I'm not getting around to any hobbies. Way too much time out of town lately and too many late nights when I'm in town.


I understand just rest it up for when the warm weather hits and don't worry about chasing them durn golf eggs.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I played "cow pasture pool" for a few years.
Ever watch Happy Gilmore?

I had to quit .... stayed pissed off all too much. LOL


----------

